# BBQ Smoker Question  C-Pic



## shamrock (Jun 28, 2012)

Several years ago I purchased a secondhand "professionally built" smoker that was constructed from 250 gallon propane tank.

It is your typical trailer mounted smoker with an offset firebox.

My smoking skills have improved dramatically over the last two years however the smoker has never drained grease from the pipe in the bottom of the smoker like I thought it should compared to other smokers of similar design.

Tonight I removed the grates and scraped off all of the charred crap and old grease from the plate that diverts the smoke and heat from the firebox.

The plate dropped nicely from the center of the smoker to the drain as one would expect. There is what can best be described as a ridge in the center of the smoker and it drops off towards the firebox where there a couple of 3/8" drilled holes which I can only assume are there to prevent grease from puddling up which seemed odd.

I searched online to see how the plate should be properly installed but I failed to locate a definitive answer.

What are your thoughts on the plate and smoker drainage.

S who is not an artist.....!!!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2012)

Shamrock, morning and welcome to the forum..... Attached is an explanation of smokers.... Read thru it and you should have most of your questions answered....   Pay particular attention to the location of the reverse flow plate in the drawing... it slopes toward the drain and valve just slightly...  Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54542/building-an-italian-offset-smoker/20


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 1, 2012)

Not a builder by any means, but it just seems like common sense that the grease should not flow back toward the firebox.


----------



## smokinfireman (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a similar problem. The grease would build up on the steel plate, and harden. Eventually, this grease caught fire, much to my embarrassment in front of a crowd of 200 plus people. make sure your plate has a continuous flow towards the drain. Also, make sure your drain pipe is not obstructed. This can be done using a common plumbers snake, which you can get a cheap one at wal-mart. 

Good luck.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm thinking that was a mistake on behalf of the builder..  It should not have a high spot in the middle like that..  it should slope gently from fire box all the way to the other end... That's why they drilled the holes, It was easier to do that than fixing it the right way... Is the plate welded in ?  If you have the tools and the ability to cut it out and install a new plate with out the high point in the middle, I think you would be in business.


----------



## shamrock (Jul 14, 2012)

OK, I am in the process of replacing the heat/smoke diverter plate.

I tried to beat out the high spot but it wasn't going to happen so replacement was the only proper option. 

Upon closer inspection it looks like who ever welded the plate during the original build failed to weld the area where the plate buckled. The problem area is difficult to reach especially if you are a big boy. I guess my smoker was built on a Friday because I have corrected several other issues which I didn't recognize when I purchased my smoker due to my lack of experience but they should have been more than obvious to an experienced builder or chef.

I pretty sure I figured out who the original manufacturer was. I think my smoker was built by Bubba Grills in Haddock GA. I sent them an email with pictures and a description of my problems looking for guidance and or advice but they never bothered to reply. I am not overly impressed with their customer service or complete lack there of.

I still have much to learn about smoking and smokers but I'm getting there.....

Shamrock in Dublin GA


----------



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2012)

Shamrock, evening..... You stick around and learn from some of the best amateurs in the business....  The members here can make anything better than.....  (use your imagination 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )  .... And the help is free !!!!    Dave


----------

